# new tank



## 40gtropical (Dec 5, 2011)

i have a 40 gallon planted tank. i am upgrading to 140 gallon tank and should have the fish in that tank tomorrow or the next day i have a angel,puffer,2 mickey mouse platy,2 black mollys,3 fancy guppys,6 neon tetras,6 glowlight tetras,6 bloodfin tetras,6 skirt tetra,2 snails,1 pleco,3 tiger barbs. i plan on adding 6 more of the neons, bloodfins, 6 marble hatchet,1 dwarf gourami,starba cory,1 blue diamond discus,1 red pigeon discus,1 rainbow shark,1 flame dwarf gourami,1 giant gourami,pelvicachromis pulcher,dario botia loach.the 140 has 2 Emperor 400,1 canister filter,uv sterilizer, i added 30lbs of sand the dirt and gravel that was setup -40lbs is going back in and my substrate in the 40g is going in


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

Good Job! you are way past my talents.


----------



## 40gtropical (Dec 5, 2011)

the tank is up and running i am going to add 2 clown loaches,6 neon,4 tiger barbs and a couple of gourami, red clawed crab tomorrow.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Please share some pictures!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't add discus to that tank, They prefer a quieter tank than what that one will be.


----------



## 40gtropical (Dec 5, 2011)

i have new photos in my photo gallery. feel free to look.


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Watch out for the red clawed crabs. They really do need access to air. And if you don't offer it, they'll climb up out of the tank. They're really cool, but not suitable for most tank setups.


----------

